# Free Lineart



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

If you don't mind, may you do one of my boy? Thank you!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Omg amazing <3 ! Give me a moment and i will definitally post a picture


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Could you do Annalie?


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Here are some for you to choose from  Can you please not include me though ? thanks !


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh gees xP I should be more specific... That lineart I drew up there is free to use. I'm not doing requests.. Sorry! I might draw those since i wasn't clear, and they are awful cute horses!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

oops, But if you Could do Indigo for me, i would have to run over there and hug you ^_^


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll do my best! he's very cute :3 And if I just do a lineart, It wont take very long... i just may open requests lol


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> I'll do my best! he's very cute :3 And if I just do a lineart, It wont take very long... i just may open requests lol


Yay ^_^


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh sorry, lol. If you have spare time... if not then that's fine. Amazing work : )


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

omg yay! Thanks  that's amazing!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

One quick question... Since it isn't a Psd how do I get it to show up in layers to color. I have adobe photoshop 4.0.


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

If you have any spare time it would be great if you drew my boy, Al, but if you don't it's okay. Haha I'm sorry for posting! lol


----------



## Highball94 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ooh ur really good!!!! Could u pretty please draw my boy??


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

AQHA13 said:


> One quick question... Since it isn't a Psd how do I get it to show up in layers to color. I have adobe photoshop 4.0.


i believe you put the layer to multiply...


----------



## Jetana (Mar 26, 2010)

AQHA13 said:


> One quick question... Since it isn't a Psd how do I get it to show up in layers to color. I have adobe photoshop 4.0.


Set the layer to multiply (as she already said) or take the Background eraser and erase the white. Or use the Magic Wand... there are lots of ways to get the job done.

Gorgeous lines! I'm going to have to find an excuse to use them!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Heres a transparent Version


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Do u have the original link so I can go look at it?


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Can I add you on deviantart?


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

Stunning =D Do you have any others available to use?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

http://i41.tinypic.com/iva5mx.png heres the link

yes of course! I love friends on DA! Leia-Luver on deviantART

And at the moment, no, this is the only one.


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

Gorgeous lineart, I just may use it. -is very tempted-
Haha, I love your gallery on dA! Am already watching you. xD


----------

